
Beyond the Bitcoin bubble - wheresvic1
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/01/16/magazine/beyond-the-bitcoin-bubble.html?action=click&contentCollection=Opinion&module=Trending&version=Full&region=Marginalia&pgtype=article%3C
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16158463](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16158463)

240+ points

